# attaching anubias nana to wood



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

I was wondering about this as well. I trimmed most of the roots on mine and tied it onto the driftwood with fishing line. It's growing new white roots attached to the driftwood. The old ones seem to be just hanging there.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I trimmed the roots and attached to wood.

However, I did not use fishing line. I just don't feel comfortable with fishing line or hairnets in the aquarium. Lots of people are fine with them, but I just don't like them. I went out and got those rolls of wire ties they sell in the hardware store. I just clip off a good length and tie the plant to the wood. Once the plant takes hold, I untwist the wire and remove it.

Mike


----------



## pipefish (Jul 15, 2005)

well i just stuck the anubias onto the wood a few hours ago so if i had read this i would have cut off all the roots lol and ya i dont feel too comfortable with fishing line so when the plants attach i usualy remove them, thanks for the reply


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I use regular fishing line, sewing thread sucks in my opinion as it gets fragile and easy to be ripped within a week in the tank.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

Most of my "natural" anubias attachments are well trimmed and then just stuck ina niche in the log or on the wood.. I hold it down with rocks on the roots that dont attack or "touch" the wood and then after about 2 months i remove, trim and viola' no need for anything. However I am interested in using those twist ties in the future.. i use string for the rocks attachments.. which never works. it just forces the plan to grow "around the rock" not attach to it!


----------



## pipefish (Jul 15, 2005)

wait, nevermind, i just remembered i used rubber band lol, the moss was where i used the fishing line . Usually i leave the rubber band in there until it breaks or gets realy weak which is when the plant has already held onto the wood then i just remove the rubberband. I dont know why but i LOVE plants that attach to wood, especially java ferns and most mosses but not so much anubias. I guess they aren't like normal plants where all you do is stick into the ground and it seems like all the plants that grow on wood are easy to grow


----------



## Lindz (Apr 13, 2017)

I've tried the rubber band and it works but I found it takes a while for the roots to attach, what worked fast for me though was just taking the rock or wood and just putting it on top of the roots so it's holding it down above the substrate, a few days the roots grew onto the rock.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe we have a new winner for digging up the oldest thread! 12 years!


----------



## shamrock62081 (Jan 29, 2006)

My plan is to use thumbtacks to attach my anubias and buce to my driftwood.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Zip ties are great. With any king of thread there is a chance of fish getting into it. Zip ties won't move so easily.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

Superglue gel attaches them to rocks or wood excellently.


----------

